

Log-structured file systems: There's one in every SSD - lordgilman
http://lwn.net/Articles/353411/

======
messel
Can a single post make you smarter? This was an awesome description of why log
file systems match with SSD (as long as TRIM is part of the picture). It also
covers how flash based memories work in practice (small reads, but block
writes).

Very fascinating stuff for a guy that only does simulations software, but was
once super curious about electronics in junior lab physics (nand gates,
opamps, feedback circuits).

Great SSD video (the 24 raid 0 setup)
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dWOEa4Djs&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dWOEa4Djs&feature=player_embedded)

~~~
glymor
Valerie Aurora articles have gotten good reviews here before eg
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=735982>

An SSD is already like a raid 0. This is a Samsung block diagram of what's
going on inside <http://www.pcper.com/images/reviews/766/SSD-Samsung.png>

------
dejb
A reckon a battery backed RAM/SDD hybrid would be the fastest option
available. I did search and found a 4G one that was selling for thousands of
dollars (can't find the link now). They said that it could back up the whole
of RAM to SSD in 60 seconds so the data security (with a reliable battery)
would be pretty good. Should scale as well with the same amount of time
required for more lots of 4G. I can't see any reason why this should have to
cost so much though. 4G SSD + 4G RAM + Battery + Controller < thousands of
dollars. Must still be in the 'paying for the innovation' stage I guess.

~~~
bliving
Acard (acard.com) sells battery backed RAM/CFcard solutions for well under
$500. There are compromises. It will fit your budget, but may not fit your
needs.

~~~
dejb
Thanks for that. This page has a clearer description than the companies web
site.

<http://2xod.com/articles/ANS_9010_ramdisk_review/>

Seems like it wouldn't be too hard to build this into motherboards so you
could essentially have non-volatile ram for whatever purpose you wanted.

